

Librem 15: A Free/Libre Software Laptop That Respects Your Essential Freedoms - meta-coder
https://www.crowdsupply.com/purism/librem-laptop

======
peatmoss
That's pretty laudable. Getting a full set of hardware that doesn't need any
binary blobs seems to be getting harder and harder. Wishing they had a smaller
version, or might have considered it.

